# removing bingo wings?



## beanwhore (May 8, 2011)

Hi, What is the best way of removing bingo wings? There are a few exercises that I've been doing, trying to work on my triceps. Are there any particular excises that can remove the bingos wings any quicker, since it doesnt look very nice ^^

-thanks

PS: Im not a women


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

Cardio, cardio, diet, oh and a few skull crushers


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

jigsaw would work..............


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

surgery? you cant target fat burn


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Loads of tricep work will help


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Fullhouse said:


> Loads of tricep work will help


how?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

beanwhore said:


> PS: Im not a women


So.............HOW you Doin?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

just diet hard - bingo wings are just fat


----------



## beanwhore (May 8, 2011)

ive lost weight and my arms n chest has gone bigger... my general strength has increased aswell...

and all of a sudden, i saw bingo wings.... i researched on the internet and there all articles about how women remove it...

I was thing about going hard in the gym n using dumb bells n bar bells to burn it off....

some ppl say its just breast tissue :S


----------



## nottinghamchap (Jul 22, 2011)

beanwhore said:


> ive lost weight and my arms n chest has gone bigger... my general strength has increased aswell...
> 
> and all of a sudden, i saw bingo wings.... i researched on the internet and there all articles about how women remove it...
> 
> ...


This won't burn it off...it'll only build the muscle, or tone the muscle underneath. If you want to burn them off, you're gonna have to burn fat off your whole body. So like others have said, cardio and diet. Just use more calories than you're eating.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol @ some of these replies. Firstly how fat are u? And how old are u?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

fatmanstan! said:


> Lol @ some of these replies. Firstly how fat are u? And how old are u?


Is your answer going to differ based on how old the person is


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

A nice sharp Stanley blade should do the trick


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

nottinghamchap said:


> This won't burn it off...it'll only build the muscle, or tone the muscle underneath. If you want to burn them off, you're gonna have to burn fat off your whole body. So like others have said, cardio and diet. Just use more calories than you're eating.


This ^^^^^^^^^^^^ you cant spot burn fat. your body works as whole unit ..diet diet diet cut the carbs and up the protein ooooooooooooooooooor surgery


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

WhySoSerious said:


> Is your answer going to differ based on how old the person is


If he's 90, all the dieting in the world won't get rid of bingo wings u grumpy sh1t!


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

I too have noticed this problem...

im 22 and weight 90kgs, though, mine isnt that bad and it's only noticeable slightly when my arm is fully stretched out.

my arms, shoulders and chest has gone bigger n the cuts are visible so where is this fat coming from?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Majestic121 said:


> I too have noticed this problem...
> 
> im 22 and weight 90kgs, though, mine isnt that bad and it's only noticeable slightly when my arm is fully stretched out.
> 
> my arms, shoulders and chest has gone bigger n the cuts are visible so where is this fat coming from?


its just your make up bro ...prone to gathering fat in that area..we all have something that we have to live with ..............mine is my face ...i keep being told I look like Jason Stratham .....and I fvcking hate it


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

Replicator said:


> its just your make up bro ...prone to gathering fat in that area..we all have something that we have to live with ..............mine is my face ...i keep being told I look like Jason Stratham .....and I fvcking hate it


ahh well.... guess like i have to deal with it like everything else  .

Try a few things, if it works, it works, if it doesnt, then it doesnt.

I read on the internet somewhere that it can happen after weight loss and that its like a left over tissue that hasn't shrank.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

What is bingo wings?


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

hackskii said:


> What is bingo wings?


flab/flap under the triceps and armpits

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthropometry_of_the_upper_arm



> Bingo wings
> 
> Bingo wings is a slang term used to describe the build-up of fat and/or extra skin that hangs from the underside of the upper arms (i.e. over the triceps). It occurs most frequently in elderly and overweight people. The problem may also occur after significant weight loss, with flaps of loose skin remaining. The term apparently originated from the bingo hall custom of raising one's arm aloft and bellowing "House!". The relevance of the term is that bingo has long been the entertainment of choice for large numbers of elderly ladies, especially in the United Kingdom.[16]
> 
> The term is included in the most recent edition of the Chambers Dictionary.


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

hackskii said:


> What is bingo wings?





> Bingo wings
> 
> Bingo wings is a slang term used to describe the build-up of fat and/or extra skin that hangs from the underside of the upper arms (i.e. over the triceps). It occurs most frequently in elderly and overweight people. The problem may also occur after significant weight loss, with flaps of loose skin remaining. The term apparently originated from the bingo hall custom of raising one's arm aloft and bellowing "House!". The relevance of the term is that bingo has long been the entertainment of choice for large numbers of elderly ladies, especially in the United Kingdom.[15]
> 
> The term is included in the most recent edition of the Chambers Dictionary.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

i thought it was what you lost the first time you went to bingo?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

WhySoSerious said:


> i thought it was what you lost the first time you went to bingo?


no thats when i got my brown wings...........maybe that was just me.......filthy old cows


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

If you are young, then diet.

Man and women are predisposed to hold fat in certain areas, my handle bars (obliques) are my last place to go, face is first.

Women it usually is buttocks, and legs, some say first to go is the boobs. :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

hackskii said:


> ... some say first to go is the boobs. :lol:


I know this, my lady is cursed by this. 

D


----------

